# "Impossible to find in any condition"



## bobcycles (Mar 26, 2017)

SO basically all you have to do is lie through your teeth to
sell common repop stuff for insane amounts of money......


http://www.ebay.com/itm/222447705944?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

too bad you can't warn bidders about bs artists

OK better one....why bother spending hundreds on a repop phantom seat...

when you can spend hundreds on a repop piece of Phantom seat fabric????

WTF!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311828526940?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 26, 2017)

All I can say is WTF while shaking my head. It sure would be nice if we could get Richard Simmons to slap them in the face.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 27, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> All I can say is WTF while shaking my head. It sure would be nice if we could get Richard Simmons to slap them in the face.




Richard Simmons IS a 'slap in the face'!

LOFL


----------



## ricobike (Mar 30, 2017)

Well he did say:

I WILL NOT BE KNOWINGLY UNDERSOLD
                  SATISFACTION GUARANTEED ON EVERYTHING I SELL.


So the buyer's got that going for them, which is nice .


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 30, 2017)

Jeez! Give the guy a break... I just read his auction and nowhere did he say it was original 50s equipment, or even intimated it... in fact, it's listed as "NEW" and everything stated about it is true... if it's the repro for the 1995 Black Phantom reissue, then he can indeed have had it for 17 years. But he's not making any claims about it's age at all, just presenting it as what it is. Bidders have a certain responsibility to know what they're bidding on/ buying... I just don't get why ya'll are baggin' on this auction and seller?

He also offers a full refund if you're not happy... I don't see any deceit here. Do I wish I could get $355 for a reissue Phantom saddle?... hell yes! But to me the guy has done nothing wrong here. What the hell guys? He made no misrepresentations about it whatsoever. He also started the bidding at $250. It costs near that to recover an original phantom seat these days. Maybe the winner has a reissue Phantom and his seat got damaged, and he wants to replace it? Don't assume the winner didn't know it's the reissue.

Ya'll know it's hard to make a living these days, and when ebay + paypal combined take almost 14% of your sale, and uncle Sam has his hand in your pocket for income tax on it too... well jeez... the guy's just trying to make sales. I think he represented it fairly... for sure maybe he should have said it's the later reissue, but it's obvious to anyone looking for original 50s equipment. 

It's OK to be fair to a seller like this.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 30, 2017)

WEREN'T THE ORIGINAL PHANTOM SEATS MADE BY MESINGER?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> All I can say is WTF while shaking my head. It sure would be nice if we could get Richard Simmons to slap them in the face.




LMFAO!!!


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 30, 2017)

It's the bidders here you should be shaking your head at (or having Richard Simmons slap)... not the seller. Same with that Phantom headlight cover with the giant hole in the top I posted about... there's no telling what motivates people to bid/spend what *we* determine to be stoopid money on bike parts... I'm still shaking my head over that $120. light cover with the giant, ugly, gaping hole in the very top. 

Fur sur there is sometimes shill bidding going on, but other times it's just moronic, uninformed bidders... but blaming the seller is unfair here I think, or saying he lied through his teeth? Really? What did he lie about?

Even with the light cover... the seller showed the gaping hole in the top. Should he have mentioned it in the description or put it in an earlier photo, than almost the last photo at the bottom? Sure... but it's still there for everyone to see, yet it sold for $119. Is that the seller's fault? Was he deceitful? Did he misrepresent it? I don't think so. 

Be in disbelief and shake your head at bidders/buyers that are stupid, but don't blame the sellers for putting it out there. Did you see the piece of toast that looked like it had the image of Jennifer Lopez' ass burned into it that sold on ebay for $10,000.? There are much more absurd buys on ebay than the bike parts we see sell for ridiculous money... I think it's just a bit of jealousy that those sellers hit a home run with their shiite, and we don't. 

As PT Barnum famously said, there's an ass for every seat... and these guys are somehow getting the asses.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 30, 2017)

maybe the same seller?

https://scranton.craigslist.org/bik/6004073951.html

also living in a bubble.


----------



## Balloonatic (Mar 30, 2017)

Ooooh! And a desirable girls model as well... Nice! It's under-priced though for the guy or gal that's on the hunt for a girl's Varsity in gack green... seller's taking a chance that person is out there... livin' the dream.


----------

